# Meet 'Hope' our little Sylml puppy



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

We are so very excited as only 8 days to go until we collect our little 'Hope' from sylvia over at Sylml... 

I would like to say (as many other people have on here) how much this forum has helped us to find our perfect pup for us and prepare us for the madness ahead!  So many threads have helped us with information to help us make a well informed decision... It is such a lovely forum with so many friendly and helpful people so thank you! No doubt I will be on here asking for help and advice many times once she is home!!

She is going to be very well loved by me, hubby and our four children and we are hoping she will be very special and a big help towards our three year old boy who was diagnosed type 1 diabetic back in Sept last year... He struggles a lot with his levels and has many uncontrolable hypo's so we are hoping she will eventually be another pair of eyes looking for his symptoms (of which he rarely shows any) but even if she doesnt pick up on his hypo's we hope she will be a calming influence/distraction for him... 

I have enclosed some of the photos from Sylvia so far... Can't wait to hold her again next week (eeeekk)

2 weeks old and my first hold/cuddle










Around 4 weeks




















Just over 5 weeks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy, and a lovely name


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks beautiful!!! what a change from week 4 to week 5! Congratulations...grab some sleep now, they sure can tucker you out....I am excited to watch her grow!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww gorgeous pictures  I love the name  Hope she can help out with your son, sorry to hear about that. Hope time doesn't drag to much for you!  x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> She looks beautiful!!! what a change from week 4 to week 5! Congratulations...grab some sleep now, they sure can tucker you out....I am excited to watch her grow!


Thank you... I am used to being sleep deprived due to the kids anyway (sleep is over-rated anyhoo ). She was only just 4 weeks on the second photos, but then nearer 6 weeks on the last two... But must admit I was shocked at how much she has grown... I dont want any more photos now, so it will be a nice suprise when I pick her up next week!! 

Ooo keep going giddy everytime I let myself think about it!! Got all the crate etc setbup already to ensure the kiddies get used to it being there and learn its a no go area before Hope arrives! 

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is lovely!  Only 8 sleeps...you must all be so excited!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous little pup!!! How exciting,not long to go now!! xxx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Awww gorgeous pictures  I love the name  Hope she can help out with your son, sorry to hear about that. Hope time doesn't drag to much for you!  x


Thank you... It has been a hard few months but we are all upbeat about it and thinking towards the future... Like a lot of you on here I have already started drooling over the red's and I also love the Roans... Kids are working on daddy to see if he will agree to them each having a cockapoo 

This last week has flown by as we are manically trying to finish the back garden, we were in the middle of landscaping it when I found Sylvia... Then the litter was born on my birthday, so if that isnt fate I dont know what is!! So poor hubby has been out in the rain for the last week laying patio slabs  luckily he is as excited as me about Hope!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Sezra said:


> She is lovely!  Only 8 sleeps...you must all be so excited!


..... The problem is the insomnia at bed time as I want to make sure we are as prepared as possible, so my head starts wizzing... Then the excited feeling sets off... Just like a kid on xmas eve hehe


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Thank you... It has been a hard few months but we are all upbeat about it and thinking towards the future... Like a lot of you on here I have already started drooling over the red's and I also love the Roans... Kids are working on daddy to see if he will agree to them each having a cockapoo
> 
> This last week has flown by as we are manically trying to finish the back garden, we were in the middle of landscaping it when I found Sylvia... Then the litter was born on my birthday, so if that isnt fate I dont know what is!! So poor hubby has been out in the rain for the last week laying patio slabs  luckily he is as excited as me about Hope!


A cockapoo each! Cheeky  Maybe after the first one has settled for a while another can come home & then the kids can fight over which will be theres haha. How old are they? & yeah must be fate if it was born on your birthday!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope is really lovely - I have a sylml puppy and have loved every minute so far. Don't want to get you too optimistic but Treacle never cried at night - and has never chewed furniture and is a dream come true!
Enjoy every minute and no doubt your children will become her best friends and litter mates!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is just tooo cute!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> A cockapoo each! Cheeky  Maybe after the first one has settled for a while another can come home & then the kids can fight over which will be theres haha. How old are they? & yeah must be fate if it was born on your birthday!


I can truly see them becoming addictive though as they are all so beautiful and seem real characters! to stop any fighting or sulking it has been made very clear Hope is my pup!! Really looking forwards to the training and walking on my own with her to be honest, time out for me!! I am a very lucky stay at home mum and hubby only works three days then off for six, so despite having four kids I still have lots of time!! (well when I make time instead of playing with the kids, big kid myself!).. 

I have a ten year old James and seven year old Owen in school, then a three year old Ben who started nursery october.. Then my two year old Tilly who will start nursery June/july this year... It was when Ben started nursery it hit me how quiet the house was, so made my mind up we also needed a dog to keep me company whilst the rabble are at school/playgroup! We are certainly a lively and active family, but are blessed with four well behaved and gentle children so feel Hope should fit in perfectly!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> ..... The problem is the insomnia at bed time as I want to make sure we are as prepared as possible, so my head starts wizzing... Then the excited feeling sets off... Just like a kid on xmas eve hehe


It wont seem real until you are driving home with Hope! The you will be  'We have a puppy'   It is a lovely feeling to be going home with your puppy! Enjoy every moment of it. xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Hope is really lovely - I have a sylml puppy and have loved every minute so far. Don't want to get you too optimistic but Treacle never cried at night - and has never chewed furniture and is a dream come true!
> Enjoy every minute and no doubt your children will become her best friends and litter mates!


Treacle is gorgeous!! I must admit when I was looking at getting a pup from Sylvia treacle, george (i think I am right in saying he gorgeous George is from sylml?) and of course Kendals group were a few of sylml's on here that caught my eye! I am going into this though with eyes wide open, expecting the worst, so if she is a little monster I am prepared, but if not then a nice suprise..
Thank you


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It wont seem real until you are driving home with Hope! The you will be  'We have a puppy'   It is a lovely feeling to be going home with your puppy! Enjoy every moment of it. xx


I truly feel like a kid  bit nervous about pickup day as figured it best for me to go alone rather than putting the toddlers through a four hour round trip!! That would just be far too stressful for everyone involved  so I will have a soft crate on the passenger seat whereby she can see me clearly, am a bit worried about Hope getting more upset/scared by not being held?!?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> I can truly see them becoming addictive though as they are all so beautiful and seem real characters! to stop any fighting or sulking it has been made very clear Hope is my pup!! Really looking forwards to the training and walking on my own with her to be honest, time out for me!! I am a very lucky stay at home mum and hubby only works three days then off for six, so despite having four kids I still have lots of time!! (well when I make time instead of playing with the kids, big kid myself!)..
> 
> I have a ten year old James and seven year old Owen in school, then a three year old Ben who started nursery october.. Then my two year old Tilly who will start nursery June/july this year... It was when Ben started nursery it hit me how quiet the house was, so made my mind up we also needed a dog to keep me company whilst the rabble are at school/playgroup! We are certainly a lively and active family, but are blessed with four well behaved and gentle children so feel Hope should fit in perfectly!


Oh yes cockapoos are very addictive! We have two now  & me & my sister know that when we have dogs in the future (after leaving mum & dads house!) that we want cockapoos  & even my sisters boyfriend who has a GSD at his house said that he wants a cockapoo when he's older!  So they are very addictive yes  

& yes it's good that you've made it clear as yours, because 4 children would mean 4 cockapoos! As much as i'd love that, it ay not be so easy with 4 kids & 4 dogs to be looked after 

Sounds like you have a brilliant family & you will all really enjoy a cockapoo pup  Do you have some recent pictures or do we have to wait until collection time? Haha  x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Helen, Hope looks gorgeous! Have you got plans for training her to raise the alarm if your son gets ill? I remember someone on here doing the same thing a while back and, out of interest I googled it and found lots of interesting information. I think some dogs are trained to bark when recognise the smell, by swabbing the child's sweat with a cotton bud during an attack and using the bud in training! Very clever and not too difficult, you'd think (well, I'm not sure how easy the swabbing part would be!)


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Oh yes cockapoos are very addictive! We have two now  & me & my sister know that when we have dogs in the future (after leaving mum & dads house!) that we want cockapoos  & even my sisters boyfriend who has a GSD at his house said that he wants a cockapoo when he's older!  So they are very addictive yes
> 
> & yes it's good that you've made it clear as yours, because 4 children would mean 4 cockapoos! As much as i'd love that, it ay not be so easy with 4 kids & 4 dogs to be looked after
> 
> Sounds like you have a brilliant family & you will all really enjoy a cockapoo pup  Do you have some recent pictures or do we have to wait until collection time? Haha  x


Mmmm as good as the kids are, not sure if I could cope with the equivelent of 8 kids + the hubby 

No more photies until she comes home next week i'm afraid, then I will be snap happy!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Mmmm as good as the kids are, not sure if I could cope with the equivelent of 8 kids + the hubby
> 
> No more photies until she comes home next week i'm afraid, then I will be snap happy!!


Yes it would be very difficult! I hope I don't get too obsessed in the future when I have my own house haha, I will try my best to stick to two at a time 

& okay will keep a look out for a thread with pictures next week!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Hi Helen, Hope looks gorgeous! Have you got plans for training her to raise the alarm if your son gets ill? I remember someone on here doing the same thing a while back and, out of interest I googled it and found lots of interesting information. I think some dogs are trained to bark when recognise the smell, by swabbing the child's sweat with a cotton bud during an attack and using the bud in training! Very clever and not too difficult, you'd think (well, I'm not sure how easy the swabbing part would be!)


Thank you 

To be honest my initial thinking is get the basic training in place, I can then guage how responsive she is to the training... If we then feel she has the right personality and is receptive enough we can start with the hypo training. I have read a bit about it, however dont want to put myself or Hope under too much pressure .. The theory behind it does sound fairly basic, but all depends on the dog of course!! Just have to keep our fingers and paws crossed that she picks her basic training up quickly!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Like a lot of you on here I have already started drooling over the red's!


Yep that's me!

I didn't even know about the reds until I joined this forum. It's so dangerously addictive and you end up wanting one in every colour!

Hope looks a lovely colour and I'm looking forward to your pics once she's home!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Thank you
> 
> To be honest my initial thinking is get the basic training in place, I can then guage how responsive she is to the training... If we then feel she has the right personality and is receptive enough we can start with the hypo training. I have read a bit about it, however dont want to put myself or Hope under too much pressure .. The theory behind it does sound fairly basic, but all depends on the dog of course!! Just have to keep our fingers and paws crossed that she picks her basic training up quickly!


Sounds like a good plan! All the cockapoos I've heard of have been very receptive to training, so fingers crossed. I'd love to hear more about it if you do end up doing the training.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yep that's me!
> 
> I didn't even know about the reds until I joined this forum. It's so dangerously addictive and you end up wanting one in every colour!
> 
> Hope looks a lovely colour and I'm looking forward to your pics once she's home!


I am terrible!! I am even thinking which colour would look great running next to Hope in a field!! Although I WILL be strong and not be tempted until she is at leadt a year old 

I must appologise actually to all the broody members, as I am probably not helping!! 

Thank you x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Sounds like a good plan! All the cockapoos I've heard of have been very receptive to training, so fingers crossed. I'd love to hear more about it if you do end up doing the training.


Will certainly keep you all posted if we are succesful (if not I will just brag about what a fun character my poo has!! )


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous little puppy! How exciting for your family!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

She is gorgeous congratulations!! :-D We have a syml puppy too and he is just perfect! 

Good luck! xxx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Casey11 said:


> She is gorgeous congratulations!! :-D We have a syml puppy too and he is just perfect!
> 
> Good luck! xxx


Thank you! Monty is gorgeous and loving that I am finding more gorgeous Sylml pups/dogs on here!! Just hoping some of Hope's litter join the forum also!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> I am terrible!! I am even thinking which colour would look great running next to Hope in a field!!


Ha Ha! Snap!!

It's because Biscuit has apricot ears and markings that I think red would make a perfect match!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Thank you! Monty is gorgeous and loving that I am finding more gorgeous Sylml pups/dogs on here!! Just hoping some of Hope's litter join the forum also!


There is another sylml puppy called Teddy on here 

Im still looking to see if any of Monty's litter are on here, there were 4 of them  x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous name - Well I have to say that as my daughter is called Hope!!!!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Helen
Hope is absolutely gorgeous. You are so lucky to have held her when she was small. Hope all goes well next week.
Andrea


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Casey11 said:


> There is another sylml puppy called Teddy on here
> 
> Im still looking to see if any of Monty's litter are on here, there were 4 of them  x


I still havent found any from Hopes actual litter, but fingers crossed I may find some!! Have you started a separate thread off with the title of the litter?? You never know some may be lurking  x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Gorgeous name - Well I have to say that as my daughter is called Hope!!!!


Clearly we both have very good taste in names then


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Hi Helen
> Hope is absolutely gorgeous. You are so lucky to have held her when she was small. Hope all goes well next week.
> Andrea


Hi Andrea,
Thank you. It feels like so long ago since I went to hold her and choose her!! I pick her up in TWO days now and can't wait to cuddle her again  oooo getting far too excited again, probably won't be able to get to sleep Wed night for the excitement!! I am seriously worst than a kid just before Christmas!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Two sleeps! How exciting! :jumping: I expect you can think of nothing else at the moment! 

Let us know when you have her home, we will all be waiting for the photos (when you get a minute  ).


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I completely love her!! So pleased for you. I 'Hope' she helps with your son. They really are so clever!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Two sleeps! How exciting! :jumping: I expect you can think of nothing else at the moment!
> 
> Let us know when you have her home, we will all be waiting for the photos (when you get a minute  ).


I was supposed to be going to bed early (building energy ready for the puppy madness!!)... However that ain't happening, I just keep looking at her picture wondering how much she will have changed over the last two weeks since the last photo from the breeder hoto:

I am a begger with the camera.. The poor dog will be blinded by my camera flash within the first hour from me photographing her constantly, everyone has been so lovely so how could I possibly hide her away :behindsofa: xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

JR1 said:


> I completely love her!! So pleased for you. I 'Hope' she helps with your son. They really are so clever!


Thank you  looking into the training tho, unfortunately more of a case of how clever we are at the training rather than her, so anything could happen 

I may regret making my plans to hypo train Hope public knowledge before actually succeeding


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Casey11 said:


> There is another sylml puppy called Teddy on here
> 
> Im still looking to see if any of Monty's litter are on here, there were 4 of them  x


Hi! We have Teddy who is Hope's half brother - they have the same dad ... Zac... great personality! We played with three boys from your Hope's litter of 8 on Saturday so would have seen Hope at 6 1/2 weeks in the puppy play pen downstairs at Sylvia's house.

We have 3 kids - the girls have been so motherly with the dog. Behaviour in the house has been so much better! 

I am used to not much sleep as well with the kids so I think the whimpering / crying isn't too bad. Teddy is holding his wee/poo all night and waits until we go downstairs at 7am!! I wasn't expecting that ... my daughter's bed was soaked through this am (and I lifted her at 11pm) ... she didn't bother to tell me until after I walked in her wet nighties this am. So Teddy's accidents are no big deal ... wish the kids squatted before doing a wee when we were potty training - it would have been a lot easier. Trying to do the 20 min outside and say "go quick" but it is so cold and Teddy is so distracted he's only done 2 wee's outside, but I keep saying - he's only 8 weeks and 2 days ... he's doing super!

Sylml's is amazing!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Benji said:


> Hi! We have Teddy who is Hope's half brother - they have the same dad ... Zac... great personality! We played with three boys from your Hope's litter of 8 on Saturday so would have seen Hope at 6 1/2 weeks in the puppy play pen downstairs at Sylvia's house.
> 
> We have 3 kids - the girls have been so motherly with the dog. Behaviour in the house has been so much better!
> 
> ...


Ohh yes I met zac when I went to view the litter at two weeks old (seems so long ago now!).. He was certainly full of fun and energy (have read people on here in the past make reference to zacs fun genes being handed down, so fingers crossed as our house is certainly full of fun!)

I am so excited for you and so pleased you have had a good experience with Sylvia, it is always re-assuring to hear about your chosen breeder! Sounds like your house is full of kids the same as ours (we have four!)... Its my daughter that concerns me as she likes to mother everything and everyone, but only being two she can be a bit over the top sometimes, so will have to control that I think 

Wow what time did you settle him?? Thats really good if he has held on until 7am... Will keep my fingers crossed he continues to be a model pup at night for you . Keep up with the toilet training... Perserverance is key (and a good thermal vest!) 

Must admit was looking at the weather forecast today... Looks like it is getting milder and wetter, ohhh joy, not sure whats worst a cold or wet puppy :rain:


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> I still havent found any from Hopes actual litter, but fingers crossed I may find some!! Have you started a separate thread off with the title of the litter?? You never know some may be lurking  x


Good idea i may do this!!


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Teddy*

Hello

I am new to this forum but we too have Teddy from Sylml and we pick him up on Saturday 21 January and we can't wait we are so excited! Mum was Sonja and dad Zac - are there any of his brothers and sisters out there?

Any advice for the first night welcome as we have not had a dog before. My 2 children Molly and Jacob are beside themselves with excitement!

Best wishes

Vicky


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Victoria439 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this forum but we too have Teddy from Sylml and we pick him up on Saturday 21 January and we can't wait we are so excited! Mum was Sonja and dad Zac - are there any of his brothers and sisters out there?
> 
> ...


Hello Vicky!!
I am sooo excited that you are having one of Hope's siblings!! We are picking Hope up this Thursday who is from Sonyas litter!!

Have you decided if you are going to use a crate? Their is a lot of good advice on this forum, just have a look around at the verious threads as sure you will pickmp lots of hints and tips!! I have found it very useful reading The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey (highly recommended by lots of people on here!) Whether it will all work out when it actually comes down tomit we will havento see!! How old are Molly and Jacob?? We have four kids who are excited beyond words!

Where do you live?? We live in Stockport just near Manchester, so about two hours away from Sylml 

Helen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Vicky & welcome 
How exciting to have found a sibling & to be getting your pup really soon!
Good luck when he comes home  x


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

It's been a busy couple of days and I haven't had time to post anything!

Teddy is doing really well. He seemed to make little crying noises at first but soon settled. The first night he went straight to his crate and settled until about 11.30 pm and then cried pretty much every couple of hours. I have left him though until the morning at 6am when he has done a couple of pees and poos on the newspaper. He hasn't had any accidents in the daytime for two days which is amazing - so clever. Id like to know how to train him to go quick - that would be useful late at night.

Molly is 15 and Jacob is 13 so a bit older. We live in Nottingham.

Good to hear from you keep in touch.

I will try to upload a photo if I can.

Vicky x



NellyBean said:


> Hello Vicky!!
> I am sooo excited that you are having one of Hope's siblings!! We are picking Hope up this Thursday who is from Sonyas litter!!
> 
> Have you decided if you are going to use a crate? Their is a lot of good advice on this forum, just have a look around at the verious threads as sure you will pickmp lots of hints and tips!! I have found it very useful reading The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey (highly recommended by lots of people on here!) Whether it will all work out when it actually comes down tomit we will havento see!! How old are Molly and Jacob?? We have four kids who are excited beyond words!
> ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there

It won't be long before Teddy can go on command late night. If you only go outside to do toileting first and always use your chosen command, it shouldn't be long before you can take him out, say the command, and he will do it if he needs to. I think it was around 11-12 weeks that this started to work with us, which was handy as it coincided with the colder nights!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Victoria439 said:


> Hello
> 
> It's been a busy couple of days and I haven't had time to post anything!
> 
> ...


Hows it going Vicky?? Hope Teddy is being good for you?? Wanted to ask out of interest what Teddy's fur is like? We have noticed that Hope seems to shed a lot of hair when held, so suspect she is more cocker than poodle... Not that we are bothered as love her to bits no matter what, just interested whether her siblings are the same?? Xxx


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Helen

Teddy is very good and well behaved. He seems to sleep a lot (he is asleep in his crate now - can't seem to keep him awake at this time).

He does shed a little bit when he sits on my knee - I had to brush hairs off me this afternoon. 

How is Hope getting on? Fingers crossed for a quiet night!

Vicky


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about shedding, when Poppy first came home she moulted & I had to brush quite a few hairs off of my leggings, however over the past month her coat has just kept getting curlier & she barely sheds on my knee now which is great  So the same could happen with little Hope as well  Although like you say you love her regardless  x


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

Victoria439 said:


> Hello
> 
> It's been a busy couple of days and I haven't had time to post anything!
> 
> ...


Hi Helen

Justva quick note. Are you still feeding Hope on Royal Canin mini junior? Teddy has quite runnybpoos and this morning was heaving and eventually was sick. Not sure if it's all the sticks/leaves he eats in the garden or his food.

Let me know how Hope is.

Bst wishes 

Vicky


----------



## Victoria439 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Teddy - toilet trouble*

Hi Everyone

Over the last few days Teddy's poos have been very loose and today I noticed some blood!!! This is a bit scary.

We are feeding him on the kibble he came home with which is Rpyal Canin Mini Junior.

Any advice?

Vicky


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

When Poppy came home she had a bit of Giardia *not as bad as a couple of the other pups) & she had a bit of mucusy looking stuff i her poos sometimes & a bit of blood in some (but not all - just one or two a day), it's a parasite they can pick up, not sure if it will be that but if it is you just need to get a simple lot of treatment from your vet for it.

Others have mentioned to someone recently about colitis, apparently some dogs can get this because of food and things, so maybe ask you vet which it could be?

The food could be a but rich for him, a few people have mentioned that royal canine is a rich food. So maybe try to change him on to something else?

Sorry that's all I can advise :/


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Victoria439 said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> Justva quick note. Are you still feeding Hope on Royal Canin mini junior? Teddy has quite runnybpoos and this morning was heaving and eventually was sick. Not sure if it's all the sticks/leaves he eats in the garden or his food.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicky,

Sorry only just noticed your message! To be honest Hope didnt like the royal canin at all, so we put her over onto NI as off last night... However this morning we noticed some blood and slight mucus in two of her poos... I put it down to changing her food, and was going to observe her over the next 24 hours... However now you have mentioned Teddy having the same I am more concerned! 

Hope seems absolutely fine in herself and her poos are formed (to be honest if anything I would say she struggled to pass them when on the royal canin!).. How is Teddy doing now?? My little begger hasn't done anymore poos since this morning, hoping she will go again shortly but will keep u updated!

xxx


----------

